# Portrait of a yellow rabbit snail (Tylomelania zemis)



## ECooper (Jul 1, 2010)

This is one of three specimens of these snails that I added to my aquarium this past weekend. These are such gorgeous animals!

Cheers,
EC
macrocritters | What's a nice bug like you doing in a place like this&#8230;?

[
20130505rabbit snail edit copyright ernie cooper 2013_filtered by ernie.cooper, on Flickr


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice sharp shot!


----------



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

